# What is this?????



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is the fish that I have been trying to identify since last week. I bought it at the fish store as a black piranha. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!!!


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

here is another pic


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

oops


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice fish. I will let the pros handle this one. I think it still looks similar to my fish, perhaps frank will be able to give a more definative ID.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Difficult fish to say for sure. The lighting is playing tricks on my eyes (body coloration) and the position of the fishes body is still very misleading in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Need more pics, different angles please!


----------

